# cult classic tv star puts dirty kids up



## downhome kid stoney (Jan 24, 2009)

okies, i just left the ocala forest from holding camp, was gonna go to narlins, but the ride had to go to jasper first, so said fuck that, and ended up hichin back to the 10, chilled in live oak for a night on hobo hill, then hiched all the way to pcola, chilled there for a few days, and it was the night we wre all gonna leave, just chiollin near this park, and this old man asks us if were hungry and if we ate, so we took him up on some free food, get inside this nice house, it was so huge you could just get lost, were chillin drinkin some tea, then this other guy asks us if we ate humus, so he gave us some humus and thats when he told us he played eugene frrom happy days, this man was so cool, he gave us like 20 bucks in change, we got to crash there the night, he bought us boose and we all got shitfaced, it was a really good time and it was mind blowing that someone famous would even settle in pcola


----------



## Ravie (Jan 24, 2009)

sounds awesome. not sure about the humus though haha


----------

